# Snow in air intake = wet filters



## Lupatrian (Feb 23, 2017)

Generac Guardian installer
We had a bad blizzard a few weeks ago. Air intakes drawing in snow*; filters water logged; generators shutting down.
Called Generac tech support: "We have no solution for this problem." 
Does anyone have any thoughts on a solution? In my area, these storms are the reason customers have generators. 

*To clarify, not snow banks against generator, but blowing/falling snow in the air during the storm.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Thinking outloud....wonder if you used a hair dryer or a heat gun if you have one? Since manufacturer didn't offer any help, all roads lead there to resolve the problem. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Obviously replace air filter, maybe tear down the carb or at least take off and blow out with compressed air, change oil in case it got contaminated. Doubtful if enough water got in to contaminate pistons, valves, etc. as engine would die when the fuel air mix was contaminated. Assuming these are propane or natural gas units. Consider adding a baffle/filter on the inside of the generator enclosure where combustion air comes in. Thinking of the rolls of filter material which is used in air filters. I googled and am attaching a random sample. I think snow particles are fairly large so fine particulate filter media wouldn't be needed, also wouldn't want to risk starving the unit of cooling air and combustion air. Generac makes a good unit, but their customer service does leave a bit to be desired IMHO. https://www.grainger.com/product/5W...9654!&ef_id=VmTpBQAABMDQGZZI:20170224012043:s By all means, keep us informed.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

Maybe see if you can make an oiled foam filter to fit. At least if it gets wet it will not collapse blocking the airflow to the carb.

Whimsey29


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

I would remove the filter for winter use. I would also disconnect the breather hose from the air filter base and cover the hole with duct tape, let the hose hang free. Otherwise, the hose may ice up resulting in oil consumption. I have seen crank seals pushed out of position by the crank case pressure.


----------

